# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  ولِسه ......... دعوه للتواصل والابداع

## صفحات العمر

ولِسه .........



ولسه......

ولسه قلوبنا بتسافر

على دروب الامل تبنى...

تمد جسور

ولسه الخطوه بتعافر

تشق طريقها رغم الغيم ...

بشكل جسور

برغم اللى انزرع ف سنين

لا بيفرع...

ولا بيطرح

كأن الأرض كانت بور

وبرضه.....

ف القلوب اصرار

بتتحمل

ورافضه..

تعترض وتثور !!!

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

الأستاذ الشاعر المبدع محمد سعيد
اشكرك أخي علي هذه الترنيمة ..
ترنيمة نفس أرادت أن تهجر شاطئ السكون ... لتعبر إلي روابي الحرية الواسعة ...
و لكنها برغم تنبأها بصعوبة الرحلة ... و تكلس الرفقة .. فالامل لا يغادر سفينتها 
أخي الحبيب صفحات العمر 
لحظة تأتي فتخلق كلمات لا  تشيخها الايام ... كلماتك شباب علي طول
قصيدتك أهزوجة أمل رغم تردده في أن يقتحم المعركة .. لكنى أراه في النهاية منتصرا 
مع إعجابي ( و كيف لا يغمرنى و بحر موهبتك زاخر بكنوز الابداع؟) 
ومحبتى التى هى فيض من نبع محبتكم

----------


## nile_daughter

*أخى العزيز محمد سعيد
ما شاء الله عليك وعلى قلمك

ولسه الخطوه بتعافر

تشق طريقها رغم الغيم ...

بشكل جسور

روح التحدى حتى مع الشجن بتلهب الأقلام ومعها الأرواح....دام قلمك ممزوجا بالأمل والنور
بارك الله فى قلمك*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*أحييك قبل أى شئ أخى الغالى المبدع صفحات العمر .. على صورة هذا الطفل الجميل... ما شاء الله ..والتى ألحقتها وختمت بها كلماتك.. وقد   جاءت... لتتناغم ..وتدعم ...  وتعبر عن فكرتك... التى أردت أن توصلها الينا ...من خلال تلك المقطوعه الشعريه العاميه  ..التى عزفتها وكتبتها بمهاره ..عهدناها منك

أشكرك على جرعة الأمل تلك .. والتى تلقفتها ... واحتضنتها .. وضممتها بقوه ... كى أشعر... وأحس أكثر وأكثر .. بدفئها وحميميتها

مع خالص ودى وحبى* 

خوك

عصفور الشعر ... توت

----------


## سمـاء

ومهما الأرض كانت بور

نصلحها ونرويها

ونجمع من قلوبنا بذور

فى حضن الأرض

نخفيها

ونغزل من حروفنا سحاب

يمطر فوقها 

يسقيها

وتطرح فى الفضا قصايد

نرددها ونرويها

----------


## summar

والله حضرتك قلت اللى جوايا ومعرفتش اكتبه....

جميل جدا جدا....

شكرا لحضرتك وفى انتظار المزيد من ابداعاتك

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

[frame="12 80"]أخي الحبيب الاستاذ محمد سعيد
قريت القصيدة تاني ...
خلتنى كتبت بعفوية لم أعتادها من قبل .. وتعمدت أن أثبتها كما خرجت بلا تجميل
و الغريب ان الى كتبته متفاعلا بصدق  .. جاء متأثرا بهذه الكلمة العبقرية ( ولسه)  
فسألت نفسي :

[frame="12 80"]و لسه[/frame]
[frame="12 80"]و لسه يا قلبي يتغنى 
ولسه
يا عمري مستنى 
ولسه
كل ما تعشق ...
يكون عشقك سبب نكسه
و لسه..
الطفل في صدري
بيتحكم 
برغم الشيب بيلعب بالهوي ...
و يرجع تاني متألم 
ويتمنى يدوب لمسه
ولسه
شيطان الشعر بيحاور
يملي كلام مالوش معنى 
ولسه
ما عرفتش......
 أصاحب  يأس ايامي
و أنسي وش أحلامي
و أرجع راضي بمجرد سلامه بدني قدامي
و اقول فرصه
و لسه
بدور في ضجيج الكرهه
عن طفله.. 
تقول الحب بالهمسه
و لسه ...
و لسه
و لسه!!!
بس يا قلبي .. من عمري
فاضل لسه؟[/frame]

مع حبي  :f2:  
م ع جبريل[/frame]

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/38.gif" border="inset,4,limegreen" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أخي المبدع المتألق 

الشاعر الكبير 

أ. محمد سعيد 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ولسه ياما حنلاقي 

سواقي الطهر جوانا

بتسقي الأرض ويانا 

أمل وزْهور

ولسة ياما أُدامنا 

طريق بنمد له أْدينا 

وبنسابق خطاوينا 

بشوق وسْرور

محمد ياسعيد اكتب 

على صفحاتك اترسمت

أماني العمر وابتسمت 

حروف النور

تحية لك على هذه الأغرود الصبوح الصافية المتهللة . 

والعنوان وحده شهادة على أن التفاؤل ، والبشر ، والبهجة ، والسرور ، مشاعل في الطريق ، ومجان دان 

قطافها لمن صحب العزيمة ورافق الإقدام .

أدام الله عليك هذا الألق المنغوم بشفافية النفس .

ولك تحيتي وتقديري 

د. حسان[/poem]

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الأستاذ الشاعر المبدع محمد سعيد
> اشكرك أخي علي هذه الترنيمة ..
> ترنيمة نفس أرادت أن تهجر شاطئ السكون ... لتعبر إلي روابي الحرية الواسعة ...
> و لكنها برغم تنبأها بصعوبة الرحلة ... و تكلس الرفقة .. فالامل لا يغادر سفينتها 
> أخي الحبيب صفحات العمر 
> لحظة تأتي فتخلق كلمات لا  تشيخها الايام ... كلماتك شباب علي طول
> قصيدتك أهزوجة أمل رغم تردده في أن يقتحم المعركة .. لكنى أراه في النهاية منتصرا 
> مع إعجابي ( و كيف لا يغمرنى و بحر موهبتك زاخر بكنوز الابداع؟) 
> ومحبتى التى هى فيض من نبع محبتكم



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

استاذى الحبيب محمد عثمان جبريل

هناك فى عمق العمق فيما بين الملموس والمحسوس 

هناك......  مساحة وعى اجدك تمتلك تماما زمامها 

فتبهرنى احرفك  حتى لو كانت ردا على عمل متواضع لفقير مثلى

اسعد الله قلبك ودمت فارسا للحرف لا يشق له غبار 

لك محبتى دائما

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أخى العزيز محمد سعيد
> ما شاء الله عليك وعلى قلمك
> 
> ولسه الخطوه بتعافر
> 
> تشق طريقها رغم الغيم ...
> 
> بشكل جسور
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختى الغاليه د. داليا

تسعدنى الابتسامه الرقيقه التى تُطل دوما من احرفك الصادقه

حفظك الله بكل هذا الجمال الانسانى المتميز

وانتظر عوده لقلمك الجميل ليقدم ما فى جعبته تحت عنوان......... ولسه

لك خالص احترامى دائما

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أحييك قبل أى شئ أخى الغالى المبدع صفحات العمر .. على صورة هذا الطفل الجميل... ما شاء الله ..والتى ألحقتها وختمت بها كلماتك.. وقد   جاءت... لتتناغم ..وتدعم ...  وتعبر عن فكرتك... التى أردت أن توصلها الينا ...من خلال تلك المقطوعه الشعريه العاميه  ..التى عزفتها وكتبتها بمهاره ..عهدناها منك
> 
> أشكرك على جرعة الأمل تلك .. والتى تلقفتها ... واحتضنتها .. وضممتها بقوه ... كى أشعر... وأحس أكثر وأكثر .. بدفئها وحميميتها
> 
> مع خالص ودى وحبى* 
> 
> خوك
> 
> عصفور الشعر ... توت


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عصفورنا النقى توت

اسعد الله اوقاتك وبارك لك فى عمرك وايامك 

كما اسعدتنى بهذا المرور الرائع الذى عكس روحك الطيبه ومشاعرك الصادقه

حفظك الله ودما مغردا باحلى النغمات

وانتظر من قلمك الجميل التفاعل حتى نرى ( ولسه )

من منظور عصفور الشعر توت

تقبل دوما محبتى الخالصه لك

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ومهما الأرض كانت بور
> 
> نصلحها ونرويها
> 
> ونجمع من قلوبنا بذور
> 
> فى حضن الأرض
> 
> نخفيها
> ...



ونعزفها...

 نغنيها 

ندوّب صدقنا فيها

تحلينا 

نحليها

نعطر بيها ايامنا 

بعطر من الوفا والحب

يصحصح نبض احلامنا

بدقات كل قلب وقلب

 ولسانا.........

يا مصر ياغاليه يا حبيبتى

بنتعلم ف كراسك

يا ضى العين ...

يا شايله الكل فوق راسك

ولسانا

ولاد ك رغم غربتنا

ولا عارفين لفين الخطوه واخدانا

وليه يا قلوبنا بردانه 

 ولا حاسين دفا بيتنا

----------


## صفحات العمر

> والله حضرتك قلت اللى جوايا ومعرفتش اكتبه....
> 
> جميل جدا جدا....
> 
> شكرا لحضرتك وفى انتظار المزيد من ابداعاتك


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا يسرا 

لكن اين نزف قلمك ايتها الشاعره الواعده

لازلت انتظره ليحكى لنا عن تحدى الجيل القادم 

واصراره على النجاح

لك خالص احترامى

محمد سعيد

----------


## منال درويش

أخى العزيز / محمد سعيد 
اليوم قرأتك بشاعرية المطر 
وحنكة من طحنته الحياة وطحنها 
وسلاسة الحرير 
اليوم أقرأ قصيدة مفرحة مبكية يغلب عليها طابع حالم من الامل 

اخى صفحات العمر ، افرغت كل ما في جعبتى من كلمات شاكرة لهذا الجمال الذي تمطرنا به دوماً 
وارجو من الله ان يديمه عليك ويحفظك 

اخى ، دائماً نلتقى وصدق الحرف 
مع خالص تقديري واحترامي 

اختك دائماً

----------


## ليلة عشق

*المايسترو محمد سعيد 	  

أي روعه هذه..
وأي جمال هي حروفك..
سطور في غاية الجمال..
وهمسات قلم لا تتوقف عن الإبداع..
فهاهو مبدع الحرف..
يعزف سيمفونية رائعة.. 
لم أعهدها من قبل ..
تعايشنا مع همساتك ..
فأشعلت فينا كلماتك روح الأمل من جديد ..
فالدنيا لا تحتاج إلى البكاء و الدموع و إنما إلى الأمل الذي يغمرنا ونعيش به ....
فإذا عشقنا الأمل فلابد أن يزول الألم ....

لك مني كل تقدير واحترام ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عصفورنا النقى توت
> 
> اسعد الله اوقاتك وبارك لك فى عمرك وايامك 
> 
> كما اسعدتنى بهذا المرور الرائع الذى عكس روحك الطيبه ومشاعرك الصادقه
> 
> حفظك الله ودما مغردا باحلى النغمات
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


حسنا أخى الحبيب محمد سعيد

سأرتجل ..

وسأسرد ما يجول بخاطرى .. فى التو واللحظه


*




*ولسه ..

ولسه الخوف .. من المجهول 

بيشغلنى 

ولسه الحزن .. جوايا

بيألمنى 

ولسه الغربه .. م الفرحه

بتحرمنى 

ولسه .. رغم دا كله 


لسه بسمتى .. صامده

ولسه دمعتى .. صامته

ولسه القلب .. بيغنى 

قصايد حب .. للإنسان* 
مع خالص تحيتى وتقديرى 

عصفور الشعر .. توت

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> ولِسه .........
> 
> 
> 
> ولسه......
> 
> ولسه قلوبنا بتسافر
> 
> على دروب الامل تبنى...
> ...


*ولسه يابكره نستنىَ
تجينا بنور
واحشنا كتير بنتمنىَ
يصيبنا الدور
نشوف شمسك
نودع ليل ملا أمسك
ونمشي السكه لو طالت
نعـَدّل خطوه يوم مالت
مانسكتش
مانيأسش
معاك هكتب
وهستعجب مع العصفور
ومش هكدب
ولا ناوي ألف وأدور
معاكوا هقول
وهكتب فصل في القصه
ومهما يطول
هيفضل فيه حاجات ناقصه
قديم وجديد
أعيد وأزيد
بدون ماأخبي ولا أنسى
وبرضه تقولوا
لأ لسه*

*أخي الحبيب محمد سعيد ـ صفحات العمر

هكذا انت إنسيابي الأسلوب لدرجه تجعل مجرد
مرور العيون على سطورك دافعاً لشحن بطارية القلب
وإثارة القلم لمداعبة حروفك الجميله

أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## بنت مصر

الله الله يا استاذ محمد
ما أروع هذه الكلمات
حروفها قليلة ومعانيها عميقة
وهذا هو السهل الممتنع !

سلمت وسلم قلمك أخي المبدع دائما  :f: 


بسنت

----------


## هدية

الزمن يفرض سؤال ... كل إجاباته محال 

السعاده شيء واضح ؟؟ ولا من وحي الخيال؟؟

كلنا محدنٍ سلم من تعاسه أوألم

بس هو فينا... من وسط قلبه أبتسم ؟؟

أنا مو قصدي تشاؤم ... ولا بجراحك أساهم 

أنا من قلبي احاول ألقى إنسان فاهم



محمــــــــــــــــد


ابدااااع يستحق كلمة ابدااااع 


ومعنى يحمل فى طيااااته الكثير والكثير


اتقدم اليك بأعجااااب شديد لكل حرف 


 من حرووووف كلماااتك يحمل معنى


فى انتظااااار نبع احساااااسك بشوووووق

----------


## صفحات العمر

> [frame="12 80"]أخي الحبيب الاستاذ محمد سعيد
> قريت القصيدة تاني ...
> خلتنى كتبت بعفوية لم أعتادها من قبل .. وتعمدت أن أثبتها كما خرجت بلا تجميل
> و الغريب ان الى كتبته متفاعلا بصدق  .. جاء متأثرا بهذه الكلمة العبقرية ( ولسه)  
> فسألت نفسي :
> 
> [frame="12 80"]و لسه[/frame]
> [frame="12 80"]و لسه يا قلبي يتغنى 
> ولسه
> ...


 

ولسه كتير ف ايامك

سعاده وحب

ولسه الصدق ف كلامك

ونبض القلب

يدوبنا ولا يدوبشى

ينور ضى شمعايه

عشان نقدر 

وراه نمشى

ونغزل من ضمير الحرف ضحكايه

تخلى المركبه تمشى





للتواصل مع احرفك النابضه بالصدق سحر يُشعل الابجديات عشقا

دمت مبدعا حقيقيا

لك محبتى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/38.gif" border="inset,4,limegreen" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> 
> 
> ولسه ياما حنلاقي 
> 
> سواقي الطهر جوانا
> 
> بتسقي الأرض ويانا 
> 
> ...




ولسه الرحمه محفوره
ف وجدان الضمير عايشه
ولسه اصل مش صوره
ف معنى جميل وقلب اجمل
بيقدر يدى للى معاه
وما يهمش 
ما دام عاشق لضحكتهم
مادام قادر يكون بلسم لشكوتهم
مادام راسم طريق واضح لفرحتهم
اكيد هيكون
ولا ابدا ف يوم هيهون
يكون شمعه وبتنور
يكون نجمه فى سما عاليه
جمالها فوق ما نتصور
وفيها بريق من اللمعان
بتفرش عالوجود نورها
وتسعد قلب بات حزنان
يا ريت اقدر
اشيل الدمع م الحيران
يا ريت اقدر
يكون قلبى رغيف من عيش
وكنت اهديه لاى جعان





وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

استاذى الحبيب د. حسان الشناوى

هاله من الجمال والرقى  تلازمك اينما حللت ايها  الفنان الانسان

ويأبى الضوء ان يفارق احرفك التى تستمد سناها من سراج البصيره بقلبك النقى

حفظك الله ودمت بكل الود

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أخى العزيز / محمد سعيد 
> اليوم قرأتك بشاعرية المطر 
> وحنكة من طحنته الحياة وطحنها 
> وسلاسة الحرير 
> اليوم أقرأ قصيدة مفرحة مبكية يغلب عليها طابع حالم من الامل 
> 
> اخى صفحات العمر ، افرغت كل ما في جعبتى من كلمات شاكرة لهذا الجمال الذي تمطرنا به دوماً 
> وارجو من الله ان يديمه عليك ويحفظك 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختى الغاليه منال درويش

والله انى لاجد الحروف تتوارى خجلا  ويتملكها العجز التام على الرد على فيض حفاوتك

وعذب احرفك

لكن الا يكفيك اننى اشعر بكل الفخر كونك اخت حقيقيه لى ؟

حفظك الله ودمت عروسا جميلا للحرف

وشاعرة المنتدى المفضله

لك دوما احترامى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *المايسترو محمد سعيد 	  
> 
> أي روعه هذه..
> وأي جمال هي حروفك..
> سطور في غاية الجمال..
> وهمسات قلم لا تتوقف عن الإبداع..
> فهاهو مبدع الحرف..
> يعزف سيمفونية رائعة.. 
> لم أعهدها من قبل ..
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختى الغاليه : ليلة عشق

كحبات الندى الشفافه النقيه التى ينعكس منها جمال المعنى وجلائه

تبدوا دائماً بلورة حرفك نبعا لا يكف عن العطاء الحسى 

الذى يحلق بالروح المعنويه الى عنان السماء

حفظك الله ودمت برقى ونقاء

لك احترامى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> حسنا أخى الحبيب محمد سعيد
> 
> سأرتجل ..
> 
> وسأسرد ما يجول بخاطرى .. فى التو واللحظه
> 
> ...



طب ومين يفهم كلامك 
الى طالع والانين جواه بيصرخ
ولاّ مين هيحس بالصوت اللى حاسه ف صوت آلامك
من قلوب بسهوله تقدر بس تجرح
آآآآآآه من المكتوب على جدار الزمن
مين بأيده يمحى م الدنينا الآلام
واحنا ما بنملكش غير بس الكلام
ولا مين يقدر ياناس 
يجعل الاحلام طريقينا للخلاص
تبقى كل لغات حياتنا
اصفى من كل المعانى ...
ونبضها حساس

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *
> ولسه يابكره نستنىَ
> تجينا بنور
> واحشنا كتير بنتمنىَ
> يصيبنا الدور
> نشوف شمسك
> نودع ليل ملا أمسك
> ونمشي السكه لو طالت
> نعـَدّل خطوه يوم مالت
> ...



ايوه فضفض يا صديقى 
وقول كلامك.....
واشرح المكتوب فى جرحك وف آلامك
حتى لو كل البشر....
يا صاحبى لامك
مش مهم
الاهم انك تقول
خلى صوت حرفك يزعق
والحقايق
تبقى نبراسك .. امانك
وابتسامك ......
وزعه لكل البشر
مش مهم هتحصد ايه
الاهم انك تكون


الحبيب عصام علم الدين

لحظات من الابداع  استغرقتنى على اثار احرفك التى تحمل ملامح وسمت 

عصام علم الدين

وهذا يكفى جدااااا لنكون على موعد مع الشعر

تقبل محبتى دائما

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الله الله يا استاذ محمد
> ما أروع هذه الكلمات
> حروفها قليلة ومعانيها عميقة
> وهذا هو السهل الممتنع !
> 
> سلمت وسلم قلمك أخي المبدع دائما 
> 
> 
> بسنت


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختى الغاليه :  بسنت

ادامك الله يا صاحبة الذوق الرفيع 

وحفظك بكل الرقى والنقاء

لك احترامى دوما

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الزمن يفرض سؤال ... كل إجاباته محال 
> 
> السعاده شيء واضح ؟؟ ولا من وحي الخيال؟؟
> 
> كلنا محدنٍ سلم من تعاسه أوألم
> 
> بس هو فينا... من وسط قلبه أبتسم ؟؟
> 
> أنا مو قصدي تشاؤم ... ولا بجراحك أساهم 
> ...



القسمه قسمت نفسها

ضربت وطرحت ف النهايه 

هيا نفس المسأله

طبعا قِسّم

بصيت ف عينك  شفت وجعى بيترسم

حسيت بشىء جواكى  حاضن دمعتى

لكنه مش قادر يغير

اى خطوه ف سكتى

فعلا قِسم

ويبان ف عز الصمت قلب 

رغم الألام

لساه بيقدر يبتسم

لو إنه يقدر ع الكلام

كان كل شىء ف العمر ممكن يتحسم



اشكرك ايتها الهديه الراقيه على باقة العطر الذى حملتها احرفك النديه

لك خالص احترامى

محمد سعيد

----------


## د.ابودنيا

ولسة الصبح بيعافر 
عايز يطلع
وديب كافر
واقف يمنع
يرش الصبح اطيافه
تخاف تتمد اودمها
لناب ينهشها ف بدنها
تقوم راجعه لمترحها
وع السكة
تنادى محد يسمعها
تمد ايديها ع الخدين
تحوش دمعه
وبرضه الدمعه مش طالعه
حكايتك ايه بقى معايا
يادنيا مقفله معايا
وهعمل ايه

----------


## د.ابودنيا

ولسه
ولسه عنيكى واخدانى
ولما اهرب
تبص عليا وتقولى:
عود تانى
ولسه الضحكة ع الشفة
 بتستناكى من قلبى
صدى نبضى سكن جنبى
 وبيغنى
وماسك عود لكن مقطوع وتر منه
لكنه لسه بيغنى
عنيكى الحلوة تضحكله
يشد الغنوة من قلبى
وتر مجروح معذبنى
بقاله سنين مغالبنى
يمد ايديه عشان متنامى فى صدرى
تشدى رموشك الجراحة تعاندنى
تكايدنى
وتجرحنى وتقتلنى
مانا العاشق
 ومين غيرك بيسحرنى
ولسه العين دى تاسرنى

----------


## د.ابودنيا

ولسه موده يامحمد
ماهيش كا التلج تتجمد
مشاعرى بين طيا قلبى حمام امرى
لو تسئل مصطفى عنى
يقول عمى
باعتله بوسه من قلبى
وضى حنون من الننى
بود يقربه منى
ماهو انت ابوه
ومين لابوه حيبقى اخوه
وايوه صحيح:
مانتش من ابويا ولا امى
لكنك اغلى من عمرى
 وسكنتك هنا ف  قلبى
ودرش هسكنه الننى 
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------

